# 17 pregnant and scared for my ob/gyn



## AmberIsAMom

Hello, I'm Amber and I'm seventeen years old and I'm about 15 weeks pregnant :flower: I don't know if anyone has had this feeling before of thinking you wont hear a heartbeat on your first ultrasound.. 
The only reason im so scares I because I has a miscarriage with my first child in October. I haven't had any bleeding or any signs of miscarriage on my second child. I know how a miscarriage feels like, it might be different for other women, but my miscarriage experience was painful for days and alot of bleeding. 

Luckly I haven't had any of the symptoms of miscarriage. I'm just afraid that when I go to my ultrasound that the baby's heartbeat is gone or anything like that. Its hard for my mom and I. I'm just praying everything will be okay! Anyone have advice for me? I hate going trough this hard time, I need some convinced that everything will be okay. 

My appointment is on Monday, 8th. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Caitie44

I know exactly how you feel. I'm no longer a teen, but was 17 when I got pregnant with my DD. Even now it's scary to go in to hear the heartbeat because I can't help but worry. Just try to relax and think positively. :flower: I know that's easier said than done. I also have a checkup on the 8th and it seems like we're pretty close in weeks!


----------



## ClairAye

Even women who haven't experienced a loss have this feeling. There isn't much I can say except try and not obsess over it, constantly worrying will not help. Try and think positively. That being said, I know that is pretty much impossible! Good luck!


----------



## AmberIsAMom

Thank you! :flower: And @Caitie44 that's awesome! I hope your checkup is great! <3


----------



## AmberIsAMom

UPDATE!: My mom saw how nervous I was and got me a pregnancy test WITHOUT me knowing. She does have much money but she was willing to show that everything is fine. The first test didn't work. It was bugged. The second test, which I just took 5 mins ago worked and showed up within 5 seconds! My hormones are crazy right now! But I feel so much better and more relaxed for tomorrow! :flower: :crib: :thumbup:


----------



## Caitie44

That was very sweet! It's great you have your mom's support. Good luck at your appointment and make sure to update! :)


----------



## MayesW

any updates?
as for the miscarriage, you know? i think that the more you stress out the more chances. you better stay calm


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## AmberIsAMom

It was a false pregnancy. A tumor. I had surgery and lost most of my blood. I had to stay in the hospital overnight. That's my update. I'm doing better though. :)


----------



## Key

Sorry to hear about the false pregnancy / tumor, hope you get well soon!


----------



## carriebrandt

I hope you're doing better! xx


----------

